# How To Finish Cedar Bar Top



## englishoak (May 22, 2014)

I have a friend who has acquired a rustic bar which they want to place on their outdoor covered deck, and I've volunteered to finish it for them

The top of the bar is a cedar live edge plank about 6x2 ft and about 3 inch thick

Initially the idea was to do a liquid gloss/mirror top type finish using a self leveling epoxy but I've since learnt that will not be a good idea as the epoxy will go cloudy and yellow when exposed to sunlight/uv

So I'm looking for some advice or suggestions on how to finish this very rough looking piece of wood as a bar top. I've attached some images of it. I'm not a big woodworker but I have some basic skills


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

If you are patient you could build a pretty thick finish with Epifanes spar varnish. You could fill the cracks with epoxy and then go over it with the spar varnish. The only problem with a varnish since it's not catalyzed is to allow a great deal of drying time between coats. With the intention of making the finish thick I wouldn't put more than a coat on per week. If not enough drying time is given the finish will be soft underneath and when it finally cures has the potential of cracking.


----------



## englishoak (May 22, 2014)

Thanks Steve - this will sound very basic but I guess I need to sand, stain and seal the wood before doing the varnish?


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

englishoak said:


> Thanks Steve - this will sound very basic but I guess I need to sand, stain and seal the wood before doing the varnish?


You would sand and stain the wood to the color you want but the varnish is self-sealing so you could skip that step. The first coat of varnish I would just thin it a great deal so it penetrates into the wood better.


----------



## RoostinRidge (Jan 5, 2013)

I have used the method Steve talks about, slow and painful - but it does turn out well.

Good Luck!


----------



## englishoak (May 22, 2014)

Thanks for the tips, it sounds easy enough, would any good marine varnish work or is the Epifanes spar varnish what I should use


----------



## Rick Mosher (Feb 26, 2009)

Boat builders use epoxy resin (like West System) with fiberglass cloth imbeded in the wet resin and then topcoated with varnish. If you use a polyester film on the wet resin you can get an almost perfect surface that just needs a quick sanding before applying the varnish. Here is a link to the process. The problem with using a single wide board like that will be wood movement which could be a problem with any film finish.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

englishoak said:


> Thanks for the tips, it sounds easy enough, would any good marine varnish work or is the Epifanes spar varnish what I should use


Sure any marine grade spar varnish would do the job. I've had pretty good luck with Cabot spar varnish. It's available at Lowes. The Epifanes would just last a little longer.


----------



## Al B Thayer (Dec 10, 2011)

Well the lumber looks mighty rough so are you planning on making it smooth or do you just want to seal it so you can kind of wipe up spills and what not? If smooth. I'd check into setting up a router and sled and flattening it. Easiest way I know if your not an experienced woodworker.

Also why worry about the varnish yellowing some. I've never seen a outside bar with pristine white varnish. Slap on the spar and drink up.

Al

Nails only hold themselves.


----------

